# Meet Kasspur



## Krazee bout Kasspur (Jun 3, 2008)

Howdy Ya 'all from Texass!

Please meet Kasspur....he is my new mini-donkey...a present to myself for Easter/Mother's Day. He is a spotted jack....18 months old. The pics of him tied are when I got him back in March. The other pic is around the end of May. He was pasture raised and not handled much but he is getting tamer every day.

This is a great forum by the way. I've learned so much just from viewing all the posts. Plenty of info to help me learn all about Mini's.

I think I've been bitten by the Mini Bug






I also have two pleasure riding horses, one cart pony, one Baradoe ewe, one dog and two cats.

Lori


----------



## Reble (Jun 3, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]WELCOME FROM ONTARIO CANADA[/SIZE]


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 3, 2008)

what a cutie.

Welcome to the board.

I hope you enjoy your new friend.



The board is great with answers any questions you might have.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 3, 2008)

Welcome from North Carolina!

Howdy, Lori! Howdy, Kasspur!




Love those longears!


----------



## MyBarakah (Jun 3, 2008)

Congrate's on your new mini donkey! Cute! So glad you joined!


----------



## mininik (Jun 3, 2008)

LOVE the Donkey... Welcome!


----------



## Mona (Jun 4, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## dgrminis (Jun 4, 2008)

Welcome. And Hello from Kansas!!!


----------



## Jill (Jun 4, 2008)

Welcome here from Virginia





Kasspur is so cute


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi and WELCOME



to our longear part of the forum, from Wisconsin. I am sure you will love being owned by one adorable donkey



.



I really like the way you spelled Kasspur, clever and unique..I have a Casper also, but hes a BEI. If you have any questions please just ask away...there are alot of knoweledgeable breeders/owners on here.

Corinne


----------



## Krazee bout Kasspur (Jun 5, 2008)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Hi and WELCOME
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Krazee bout Kasspur (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Everyone for the warm welcome! Yes, I think Kasspur is pretty unique...we are just having a ball together.

OK...fill me in...what is "BEI"?????? Already learning something new!

Also it looks like we are headed into another drought here in Texas.




Hay will be expensive, scarce, and of poor quality. I've had very good luck during such dry times with feeding the soaked beet pulp to my horses as a fiber substitute along with extruded feed.

Would the soaked beet pulp be okay for the donkey? I've read not to feed the alfalfa hay since it is too rich for their system. What about alfalfa pellets?

I currently give Kasspur a cup of 10% protein horse pellets each morning and night.

I sure appreciate any and all advice!

Thanks,

Lori


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Lori, Glad to hear you are enjoying him! Donkeys DO NOT need grain. They will do just fine on a simple nice grassy hay. If they get to much protein, they will develope a crest on there neck. If you do need to give grain..a small SMALL (you get the picture..



) handful is all you need to do. If you feed treats you can use animal crackers, soda crackers, or graham crackers..all low calorie. You can give them a little beet pulp to extend there hay as well.

BEI means a solid ivory colored donkey with blue eyes. They are on the rarer side, and pricey. You cansee my Casper if you go to my site. (www.meadowridgeminiatures.com)

Hay is getting more expensive every year..and the weather sure dont want to cooperate. I am fortunate that I dont have to buy my hay. We have a farm, and do our own...but we still need decent weather for drying.



Corinne


----------



## Emily's mom (Jun 5, 2008)

Welcome Lori and Kasspur from Nova Scotia, Canada!! I love his name and he sure is a cutie!! My "kids" names are Max and Emily, and I can not imagine being without them, they are lots of fun


----------



## Krazee bout Kasspur (Jun 5, 2008)

Well no more grain for Kasspur then! Just crackers and the beet pulp. I think I saw the hint of a crest coming in



. He just seemed so bony under all that fur when I first got him.

Thanks Cheryl....Max & Emily sure are cute! What are their ages?

AHHHH....BEI....YES!! There was one advertised in my area that looks a lot like yours Corinne





He was rather pricey then I guess they couldn't get him sold coz I saw that they kept dropping the price down.

I'm not sure if he ever did sell



It's dry here in S. TX so not much grass...grazing animals are going pretty cheap





Please send some rain our way.





Lori


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jun 5, 2008)

howdy Lori and Kasspur and welcome from sunny Arizona



i have a spotted jack Wiley and two spotted jennets Taffy and Becky Lynn - plus a chocolate Peggy Sue and 5 gray jennets, and saving the best for last, a brown jack who is Dillon in my avatar



. he's awesome (don't tell him i said so but he would be absolute perfect if he was spotted lol that is the ONLY thing wrong with him



)

Peggy Sue is Taffy's daughter and all 3 of those girls have been with Wiley this past winter so i am hoping for at least one spotted jennet foal that i can keep to give to Dillon when she is old enough



i love the spots!


----------



## Krazee bout Kasspur (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi Ya Susan





Hot enuff for ya there in AZ??? We've already had close to 100* temps here in TX...but it's cooling back to the high 80's now.

Gosh, you have a whole family of mini-donks....that's what I want more, more, MORE!! A herd of mini-horses would be AOK too. Sigh...alas I'm only on 2 acs. so I have to limit my stock. Someday I will have a few hundred acres, my own irrigation system,...I'll go to auction and bring home a new rescue each week...well..

I can dream about it anyway





I hope you get a spotted one!



I'm saving up for a Jenny. The spotted ones really catch my attention.

Aesthetically(sp?) pleasing. Hee Hee! I fell in love with Kasspur's pic on the internet and ran to get him.

He has "Groucho Marx" eyebrows and when he looks right at me I just crack up laughing





At his young age I felt I could more easily halter train him etc. I have arthritis in my shoulders and can't really have something dragging me around. Many donkeys are advertised here or are given away FREE, but it's You Catch 'Em and You Load 'Em, and Good Luck with that! OH!

I'm hoping to start training Kasspur for cart driving when he turns two.

Stay Kool Everyone and God Bless





Lori


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jun 6, 2008)

Welcome from Missouri. Kasspur is sure cute. Glad to have you hear.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jun 10, 2008)

Lori and Kasspur, here's another _welcome from Missouri _



He is sure a cutie pie



We would happily send some of our rain down to *Texass!* if we could!


----------



## Krazee bout Kasspur (Jun 16, 2008)

Thank You Tammy,

How are things for ya'll there? Are you experiencing any flooding? Trust me...we could DEFINITELY use some of that rain....blow it this way if you can.

We had our wet year last summer. My pasture resembled a rice paddy and I had my first experience with equine rain rot as well as greasy heel!





Lori


----------

